# Canadian Avalanche survey.



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Cool, thanks for that, it's a good survey.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Bwah....I did the entire thing only to find out the prize drawing was back in May of 08....


From their site

Prize winners will be drawn and contacted by email on April 30, 2009.

Your fine


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I did this, and chose to send the survey results to me, but they never did... Oh well hopefully I win some swag.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think they have finished the results yet. It'll happen.


----------

